# Monosolenium and Hydrocotyle



## fabry (May 13, 2005)

Hi guys,
just to share with you a little surprise I had last week.
I went to my mother's house and I checked some tanks I left there practically abandoned since few months (when I went away due to my marriage).
In a small tank outdoor I found Monosolenium tenerum and Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides growing emersed.

The nicest thing is noticing they passed the winter outdoor in this non-heated tank.
This winter has been very cold with lowest temperatures reaching 35 - 40 degrees Fahrenheit.





Bye.

Fabrizio.


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

Were the plants already in the tank or did they grow on its own while it was outside?


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

that is a nice surprise!


----------

